# rc 18 wheels and tires



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

are the wheels different front and rear is the axal longer in the rear i have a thundertiger gocart the rears fit perfictly but the front axel isnt long enough to go threw the rear wheels


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

The front and rear axles of the 18R are identical, as are the wheels and tires,


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a thundertiger KT8 kart too. I switched out the rubber tires/wheels that came in the RTR kit with RC18T foam tires with yellow wheels because we run on ozite carpet. You can purchase them from brpracing.com P/N 640. They work extremely well. The other thing you need to do is order another set of rear axles from thundertiger and use them in place of the shorter front axles. Then you will be able to fit the RC18T foams and have an outstanding handleing kart on carpet.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i was wondering about that also how many guys you got running those carts


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

There is four of us as of last year. We have figured out a lot of little tricks on the front and rear suspensions also, to make these handle real good. They're a blast to drive. We're still using the stock motors and ESC to keep everyone equal in speed.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

we just took the rear tires from a 1/10 slider and cut them and glued them over the stock rear tires they have so much traction they pull wheelies they hallarious to drive


----------

